# Account deletion



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

@vs-Admin

i've used the 'contact us' link multiple times asking you to close /shut down this account and it also seems no one can pm your username - you seem to take as much notice of your contact us link as you do the forums so i thought maybe posting here (as other have had to) might do the trick.


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

The "contact us" is looked after by a different team so can't help you there. I have corrected my PM issue, thanks for the heads up. I've also deactivated your account.

Niall


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

You can still find out the previous name on the account by going through their posts and finding posts where they've been quoted, not sure if that's something admins can fix.


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Unfortunately no, I'd have manually go through and edit them. If a user does want that though, they can get in contact and I'll put them in touch with our privacy team who can work with them to get something sorted.

Niall


----------



## shamsmehra90 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi, in many forums people delete user account without any reason i dont know why? mybk-experience.onl


----------

